# Electricity output



## Zzlim (Apr 24, 2014)

Do anyone know where to buy a step down transformers in Tokyo, in order for my appliances functional in Japan


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Try one of the electronics discount chains. Yodobashi (Akihabara, Shinjuku, Yokohama, etc), Bic Camera (Shinjuku, Shibuya, etc), Labi (Shinjuku, Shinagawa), or a home center like Shimachu.


----------



## tantan3300 (Apr 8, 2014)

you can go to the site below. you can compare the prices among stores

‰¿Ši.com - �u”ƒ‚Á‚Ä‚æ‚©‚Á‚½�v‚ð‚·‚×‚Ä‚Ì‚Ð‚Æ‚É�B


----------

